# Anybody used new Marineland LED hood Fish tank ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

I'm planning to upgrade my fish tank to 30Gl one and BA has good deal on the new Marineland LED light system tank. http://www.marineland.com/sites/Mari...=3092&mid=3227
I'm just wondering if that system is sufficient enough to grow the plants like java fern, hygrophilia deformia, and other low light plants vs. traditional tube light system ?
Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

bump on this! i would like to know as well


----------



## pcdawg (May 3, 2007)

http://www.zimbio.com/Freshwater+Aquariums/articles/owcOXg75BLS/MarineLand+Single+Bright+LED+Review

From reviews i read, this light is sufficent for low light plants.

I do plan on picking one up as well since with LEDs they dont burn out as fast and this unit stays cool and is doesnt consume alot of power.


----------

